# CCW permits ???



## NoEvo (Mar 29, 2012)

Wher around p'cola can I find a class for a ccw permit ? Is ther alist of places on line perhaps ?


----------



## ABailey (May 25, 2010)

Wait till the next gun show to come to the fair grounds


----------



## NoEvo (Mar 29, 2012)

Working out of town I tend to miss those more than catch'em .. Unfortunately .. 
Was hoping there was a place locally I could just sign up for ..


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

OH Boy....here we go again!!!:whistling:
Just use the search bar at the top of the forum. ....many threads dedicated to this.
Just to recap.... you have to take a gun safety class first, and then you can go to The Division of Agriculture in Ft Walton Beach to do the paperwork , pics, fingerprints + fees.

Since I have NOT seen a better local source for taining and information, I will post this link.

http://www.iwillnotbeavictim.com/

This training will take you lightyears ahead of the students at the gunshow and doesn't cost that much more.....the extra cost goes strait into the cost of the ammo you will shoot (200 rounds vs the 1 you will shoot at the gun show)!!!
If you do the gunshow route you won't know what you missed, but If you go to Ron's class, you Will learn how to use multiple firearms, quickly clear jams, and get back on target.


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

There several around, the cost is about 75-100 if you want to really learn something use one of them, one is Don Estes he is on the form, I do them but I'm in the north end of santa rose, I do every thing in one place about 6-8 hrs, thats with live fire.Not a blank in a can. If I can help let me know..jj


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Sheriff department in milton off of 87 gives them for free (4hr course includes range time after course), take your certificate to FWB and pay for your license get it in a few days.


----------



## NoEvo (Mar 29, 2012)

Hey ... Thanks all for the info .. The problem ive been having is only having the class on certain dates that Im not in town .. Only off for 1 week .. Not really even a week .. In by thurs morning , leave Wednesday afternoon to be back on tower by 0001hrs ... So finding somewhere or someone to host the safety course for me has proven to difficult .. 
I'll look harder into the info you guys have provided , and I'll probably be calling Glassplus this week also ..


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

NoEvo said:


> Hey ... Thanks all for the info .. The problem ive been having is only having the class on certain dates that Im not in town .. Only off for 1 week .. Not really even a week .. In by thurs morning , leave Wednesday afternoon to be back on tower by 0001hrs ... So finding somewhere or someone to host the safety course for me has proven to difficult ..
> I'll look harder into the info you guys have provided , and I'll probably be calling Glassplus this week also ..


 Give Ron a call, His max class size is 2. He will most likely be able to do a class for you when you are able.:thumbsup:


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

NoEvo said:


> Hey ... Thanks all for the info .. The problem ive been having is only having the class on certain dates that Im not in town .. Only off for 1 week .. Not really even a week .. In by thurs morning , leave Wednesday afternoon to be back on tower by 0001hrs ... So finding somewhere or someone to host the safety course for me has proven to difficult ..
> I'll look harder into the info you guys have provided , and I'll probably be calling Glassplus this week also ..


 
If you dont have it already, go online and take the hunters saftey course and then go to fwb and get your license or make a copy of the hunters saftey course after you do it online i think its 4 hours then go to mikes gun shop and get the paperwork fill it out, get a passport photo from walgreens and go to the sheriffs dept and get fingerprinted and send everything in with $117 dollars and you will get it in a month or so. doing the hunters saftey course online and getting the copy and going to fwb is the best route because they take photo and do fingerprint and help fill out the paper work and you have it in a week.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

+1 on using glassplus. Now that I've seen his set-up & have a better understanding of his experience & training philosophy, I don't believe you could do better locally.


----------



## NoEvo (Mar 29, 2012)

I'll be calling in a couple days when I return .. Appreciate all the input ! New to the forum here , guess a month or so maybe .. But absolutely love it ! Seems like everyone I've been in contact with has been really cool ... Love the knowledge you get from people !


----------

